# Spread Photos



## jaw1990 (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey everybody. I am still trying to figure out some of the kinks in this snow goose hunting business. One thing I am still concerned with is that I am messing up the setup of my decoys. I would appreciate it if while you are in the field if you could snap some photos of your entire spread so I can see if it is anyway close to what I am doing. I see bits and pieces of spreads in your photos, so an overview would be great.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

There is no secret to setting a spread. It doesn't matter what kind of bird your hunting for set your spread to look as natrual as possible. Look at the birds in the field the night before and set your spread up how the birds were in the field. If they were packed in tight to an area set them up tight. If they were spread out in lines hitting swaths then do that. If they are in little groups all over then make little groups. They is no special way that kills geese. Geese don't touch down in a field and go hey you know what lets make a U shape today. They sit down and find food to eat.


----------



## beard (Mar 27, 2008)

shooteminthelips said:


> There is no secret to setting a spread. It doesn't matter what kind of bird your hunting for set your spread to look as natrual as possible. Look at the birds in the field the night before and set your spread up how the birds were in the field. If they were packed in tight to an area set them up tight. If they were spread out in lines hitting swaths then do that. If they are in little groups all over then make little groups. They is no special way that kills geese. Geese don't touch down in a field and go hey you know what lets make a U shape today. They sit down and find food to eat.


I have read on other forums that they usually will land on an X. Is this true?


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

beard said:


> shooteminthelips said:
> 
> 
> > There is no secret to setting a spread. It doesn't matter what kind of bird your hunting for set your spread to look as natrual as possible. Look at the birds in the field the night before and set your spread up how the birds were in the field. If they were packed in tight to an area set them up tight. If they were spread out in lines hitting swaths then do that. If they are in little groups all over then make little groups. They is no special way that kills geese. Geese don't touch down in a field and go hey you know what lets make a U shape today. They sit down and find food to eat.
> ...


X as in the decoy pattern of an X or X as in they were feeding there the day before and might return the next day?

There isn't one snow goose setup that will kill them everyday IMO, we hunted last weekend 4.5 days and set our decoys different nearly everytime. Wind, Location, and Cover are the biggest factors to setting a spread for any kind of waterfowl. Try to leave some random holes in your decoys for snows....


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

beard said:


> shooteminthelips said:
> 
> 
> > There is no secret to setting a spread. It doesn't matter what kind of bird your hunting for set your spread to look as natrual as possible. Look at the birds in the field the night before and set your spread up how the birds were in the field. If they were packed in tight to an area set them up tight. If they were spread out in lines hitting swaths then do that. If they are in little groups all over then make little groups. They is no special way that kills geese. Geese don't touch down in a field and go hey you know what lets make a U shape today. They sit down and find food to eat.
> ...


An "x" is simply the field where the birds want to be, it does not refer to a shape of a decoy spread.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

X setup can be used on no wind days!


----------



## flight cancled (Aug 28, 2007)

Like posted before x is great for no wind days and gives the birds options. When windy days i just put decoys all over. i kinda set up like i sometimes do when hunting honkers with family groups. some groups will be 1-5 some will be 10-20 but just mix it up stretch out the decoys and leave open spots to make it look realiztic


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

It's all about the classic U :rollin:


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

snowsforlife said:


> It's all about the classic U :rollin:


That could not be farther from the truth. You need to use a perfect Nike swoosh! :beer:

Another one that I have found works really well is the double "U" with nipple tips at the top of each "U". Seems to work great on male snowgeese that have spring fever.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

SDwaterfowler said:


> Another one that I have found works really well is the double "U" with nipple tips at the top of each "U". Seems to work great on male snowgeese that have spring fever.


 :rollin: :thumb:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

SDwaterfowler said:


> snowsforlife said:
> 
> 
> > It's all about the classic U :rollin:
> ...


 :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

Them males just suck right it!


----------

